# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  What do the monsters in your dreams look like?

## Puffin

Mine look large, covered in brown fur, and have huge yellow cat-like eyes. They often loom way over me. Big claws on their feet and hands, too. 

Or, there are little ones, around the size of a dog, that dart out from underneath couches, beds, etcetera, and have huge teeth. They too are brown and furry. And clawed.

----------


## Saturos

The only actual non-human monsters in my dreams have been bears and gorrilas.

----------


## deepsleep

In my dreams the things that haunt me are invisible.

----------


## Invader

The 'monsters' cannot be seen in my dreams either. They can only be felt, or sensed to some degree.

----------


## deepsleep

I thought that was only something that happened with me :p

----------


## Puffin

Scary. I'd rather see mine physically than have a premonition that there's something sinister in the air around me.

----------


## Serenity

I never get to see them! If it's supposed to be a monster, something always happens so that I don't see them (either I wake up, or a DC comes in and changes the plot - that's non-LD, too!).

----------


## TempletonEsquire

As far as monsters that inspire fear, I get mostly things that look like spiders, insects, or snake-like.  As far as things that are non-human it ranges all over the animal spectrum.

----------


## gugvg

they are aways gorilla,chimp like creatures. they are a little bigger then a grown man. they have claws and yellow eyes and stand upright. they take wierd hopping steps towards me and then grab me. they only appear when its very dark in my dream. i dont no why but these things scare the hell out of me.

----------


## Stormcaller

Spiders that are big and harmless like they are puppies or kittens in the bodies of spiders but what scares me is how many there are and how fast they are going and had a few where I would step on them and get an unpleasant tickling feeling.

Another lot I get are insects coming up from the ground and no matter how many I kill they just keep coming.

----------


## nzguy

They just look like regular people. It's freaky coz you can't tell them apart from other DC's.

----------


## Nightmares22

Mine are usually regular people or I just know that there is a monster but I never see it. Sometimes the "enemy" in my dreams are relatives, friends, or once my cat was walking on his hind legs trying to stab me.....so scary.

----------


## coolblue14

I was visiting a cousin at this swampy old house in my dream. And i went into this room that is always locked and it opened this time. There was blood everywhere and my girlfriends head just rolled out from this giant thing. It had green fur stained with blood. and the smell was terrible the thing was huge too. It turned around roaring i started puking in my dream i can't even describe the smell. And it had 8 eyes and a row of jagged teeth. And it had hands like a normal human but the nails were all long, and had green fur around it.

----------


## gugvg

> I was visiting a cousin at this swampy old house in my dream. And i went into this room that is always locked and it opened this time. There was blood everywhere and my girlfriends head just rolled out from this giant thing. It had green fur stained with blood. and the smell was terrible the thing was huge too. It turned around roaring i started puking in my dream i can't even describe the smell. And it had 8 eyes and a row of jagged teeth. And it had hands like a normal human but the nails were all long, and had green fur around it.



the description sounds like something i read in goosebumps once

----------


## coolblue14

Yah it was i was in fourth grade and had read it nd had dat nightmare. I got the same nightmare like 2 weeks ago and i haven't even touched a goosebumps book since 6th grade. But there good to read for a nightmare.

----------


## Amoeba

I've only had one beastly, animal-like monster in a dream. It was a wolf-like creature, though a bit heavier and thicker built and with longer forelegs than hind-legs, like a hyena. It was running around the landscape, stopping every so often to howl, before resuming its running about. It then stopped outside the window and opened its jaws, and its eyes got sucked into the back of its head and its muzzle split up into pieces so it looked like each jaw was split into two more jaws. Like some sort of alien in a dog's skin. I did find it unnerving but I wouldn't call it a nightmare.

Most of the monsters in my dreams tend to be people I know who have turned into monsters - they look and act completely normal but their eyes are white. Even acting normal to the point of them saying "What's wrong? Is there something on my face? Why do you look so scared?".

----------


## CeDeR

ghoulish people, deformed people, people with demonic features, giant insects(like cockroaches). The worst are the cockroaches i cant stand em in real life either.

----------


## J.D.

I've had monsters in my dreams on (I think) four occasions.  Two were "warpings" of a painting on the wall of my bedroom, one was my own reflection in a mirror (looking demonic), and another was when I woke up in bed and a guy's face zoomed in at me.  As it zoomed in, it took on some of the features of a tiger. :S  There was also a big scary dog one time.  :tongue2:

----------


## MrDreamsX

I'm actually surprised to read so many of your monsters are reoccurring. I almost never see the same monsters twice, except zombies... Mine have almost never been animals either. I can only think of one nightmare about animals... It was a pack of wide eyed, completely lunatic house cats wildly attacking anyone and everything... My only weapon was a table fork.

----------


## Perlinfalcon

When I was really little my recurring dream monster was a large brown cow. Sounds funny, but it wasn't. Cows still kind of creep me out.

----------


## Max ツ

My dream monsters differ each and every time, they can have varying shapes, sizes and immensely different skills and strength. But they all have one thing in common, though. They are all made of dust or sand. Because I don't like blood and messy, cut-up bodies, I cause them to be that way so my dream scape can remain clean even after a bloody battle.  :tongue2:

----------


## shill

For me it's usually a presence or force without a physical body.

----------


## Medevila

Well it varies greatly for me... Most recently, there was a Yorkshire terrier whose eyes bulged all creepy, and then it tried to bite me so I had to shoot it.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Apologizing in advance for the large post. Figured I'd add some visual aids, though. Haha.)

Mine come in all shapes, sizes - from werewolves, to vampires, dragons, demons, giants, robots, minotaurs, tyrannosaurs, famous movie monsters (Freddy Krueger is a recurrent adversary), etc. You name it, I've probably either fought it or been chased by it. And there are (almost) always monsters living in the larger bodies of water, in my dreams. I don't always get a chance to see them, but I usually catch a glimpse of them swimming around.

I draw (or photo manipulate) a lot of my dream scenes, so here are a couple of the monsters/creatures, as I've seen them (or as close to them as possible).

----------


## flaterick94

An onion which is a face with glasses, something in shadows on a shelf, the puppet out of goosebumps, a t-rex's shadow on curtains, a knobbly bit of paper on the corner of a harry potter book (goblet of fire and so FUCKING scary) , the aliens from mars attacks, friends and relatives who turn nasty and kill people, small figures that move in the dark, a man/monster all in white with lonk white hair, dark eyes and small srarab type bugs.

----------


## Klaudyw3

in my LD's i often get the shadowy figure of a man whenever i'm in a dark room. This happens almost every time i wild. In my non LD's i get monsters looking either like some deformed people-huge muscles,bended,very long hands and nails,inhuman strength or just arms which grab you from under a bed,couch or anything enclosed.

----------


## Puffin

Mine often reach out from the underside of a bed, from in between my bed and my wall, or another shadowy corner, too.

----------


## CWHunt456

I never actually see a monster.  The room gets dark and I usually see shadows.  It never goes much farther, but sometimes I hear voices.  They always seem to be whispering too.  One time I called it out and it jumped out at me and I woke up in sleep paralysis.  So a shadow I guess... nothing more then that.

----------


## Klaudyw3

most times you get shadowy like figures in LDs. It's just your subconscious projecting the sensation of fear  ::D:

----------


## sjasogun1

Varies, mostly look like game, tv-show or book figures. So far: Ikkakumon (from Digimon, this one was when I was 8 years old, when I still had alot of nightmares.), The Hulk (Looked exactly like The Hulk from the movie 'The Incredible Hulk'. This dream was years before the movie was even released. A copy of my little brother turned into this monster. Disturbing.), A golem (Looked a bit like my dad, when I woke up I was terrified it was in the room, I sat on the toilet for half an hour before I managed to gather the courage to get out.) and some sort of Goblin (I'll discribe this one in a seperate thread, because the nightmare was disturbing and the only really scary one to occur past my 10th. It looked somewhat like Midna from Zelda: Twilight Princess, but only very remotely).

----------


## Philosopher8659

Now, I have a confession to make. I do not believe that I have ever really had a nightmare, or except for when I was playing and had Godzilla, ever had mosters in my lucid dreams or even dreams that I  can remember. The only reason I had Godzilla at the time was I was redoing the the Tokyo thingy..

----------


## Samael

They're human, for the most part. Occasionally, I'll get a giant, black, fear-based cloud that tries to attack me, but it's pretty easy to absorb all of its energy and turn it into a plushie.

----------


## Rhapsode

The most recent one I can recall was like a were-monkey; some sort of humanoid chimpanzee that kept staring at me through the windows at the hotel I was staying. When I had to leave I was terrified, because I knew it would come after me. However, when I did go outside I became lucid, so as it ran towards me I flew at it, tackled it, carried it into the air and disintegrated it into a pile of orange mush. Take that, you damn dirty ape!

----------

